# Till we aint strangers anymore



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone heard this song and does it touch you in some deep way. I have been listening to my ipod all night and the tears have been rolling down my face. Is it healthy or am I just a gluton for punishment.

God this song is all I want from her right now. I know Ive made mistakes and so has she. Please lets talk till we aint strangers anymore.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on! I was doing so well this week.... kids are going back to her on Friday and now this song. Not healthy IMO.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Same here. That's Bon Jovi song right ? No thanks, I don't need to cry anymore.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hey just listened to that song, love it, and for us that are hurting even though we love it, we have to not listen and relieve all our hurt feelings.....it always seems like they are singing about "Us"
how could they know my story.....haha!!!


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I was on youtube listening to "Tears for Fears" - "Everybody wants to rule the world". See the original version.

Listen to the lyrics.. or better yet google them. Kind of how I feel about everything going on in my life now.


----------

